# Advice need-Maxima or Altima 2005



## MedfordMike (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello everyone I'm new here. I need advise on selecting my new automobile. Either the 2005 Maxima or Altima. I must tell you that I've never owned an import car before and I currently drive a Chrysler Concorde. 

I like the looks of both cars and both are within my budget. I understand that the Altima is more 'sporty'. I enjoy a nice ride and a car that good on gas. I haven't driven either one as of yet as I hate pushy salesman. Plus a test drive of 10 mins. or so really doesn't do much for me.

So, if you good folks have either of these 2 models, please tell me your like and dis-likes etc.

Thank you very much.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Get the Maxima. Bigger car, nicer ride. LOTS more to do with.

We just bought a 2005 Altima last weekend and don't get me wrong I love the car but would've much rathered a Maxima


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

aye
the maxima is just all-around a better car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think the max is to big. i think the size of the alty is perfect


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No such thing as too big





















At least you'll have a larger chance of living slamming into a car at 150MPH


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly, I would go with the one you think looks better since they are pretty much the same car - give or take a couple of horses.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Altima SER....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

first off, the max is an excellent car. The minute you drive it you'll love it. The 05 Altima SE-R is pretty damn sporty, but I'd still take the Maxima SE any day of the week.

And the Max isn't realy that big of a car. You're used to a sentra. Take a look at this, my mom's 96 Max against an 04 Toyota Corolla (my rental car when my GA16 but the dust):


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> first off, the max is an excellent car. The minute you drive it you'll love it. The 05 Altima SE-R is pretty damn sporty, but I'd still take the Maxima SE any day of the week.
> 
> And the Max isn't realy that big of a car. You're used to a sentra. Take a look at this, my mom's 96 Max against an 04 Toyota Corolla (my rental car when my GA16 but the dust):



The 05 Altima and Max are about the same size but the Maxima is just nicer I think. If you got the cash go for the Altima SE-R and if you don't go for the Altima 3.5


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would go for the Altima 3.5SE and not the SER. The HP and performance are very equal. In fact, my Alty is faster then the SER with a few minor upgrades. CAI and Sebring exhaust. All for about 650 bucks.


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is true tha a few minor upgrades can make an SE faster than a SER. But my SER, with just a cold air intake, spanked my cousin's SE that had a CAI, chip, and other bolt-ons.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

maxima + elite package


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kawika1999 said:


> That is true tha a few minor upgrades can make an SE faster than a SER. But my SER, with just a cold air intake, spanked my cousin's SE that had a CAI, chip, and other bolt-ons.


Really? Doesnt make any sense to me. Well at least your cousin saved more money, lol. Still the SER is awesome looking. I wanted one too but decided to go with a SE with a sport package.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, first off, both the Altima SE and the SE-R have the same potential, that's like saying a 97 200sx SE-R will never be as fast as a 96, it's the same engine and the same car. Just because the Alti SE-R has 10 more hp from factory doesn't mean squat.

People buy the Alti SE-R b/c it looks cool, it's got nicer brakes wheels, interior, bumpers, lights, etc, etc, etc, possibly suspension too.

Please do not compare these 2 cars by their power or potential b/c IMO they are identical, compare them by their REAL differences: cosmetics and brakes/suspension.

If it were me, I'd take the SE-R, it jus plain looks cooler and it has nicer stuff all around. Then again, I like the Maxima over any Altima any day


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> um, first off, both the Altima SE and the SE-R have the same potential, that's like saying a 97 200sx SE-R will never be as fast as a 96, it's the same engine and the same car. Just because the Alti SE-R has 10 more hp from factory doesn't mean squat.


Thats why it didnt make sense to me.


----------



## kawika1999 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I don't get it either. I pulled on him off the lineand he just wasn't able to catch me. Although he wasn't that far behind. Maybe he just doesn't know how to drive!


----------



## ballz3 (Jul 14, 2004)

i like them both. they are virtually identical in size. i think they are within 3/4 of and inch in some areas if you compare specs. Max has a little more power, but is also heavier. Max has more standard options and more luxury options on top of that.

go with what you like. i almost got the max this time around, but went with the altima for the sportier look/feel. i loved my old 97 max, but the new altima takes over it's reigns so the current max could moved up in class.

the altima has a little more head room too. (did i mention it's lighter too? hehe)

if it's that close, save your self a few grand to put into upgrades later.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Maxima. Reasons to follow:


Altima doesn't come in a 5-spd except for the 30+k se-r
30k+ for se-r not worth it. WRX's are faster and will out perform in any field.
While the 2.5s and se altimas are zippy, the auto slushbox, and, it is very much a slush box, gearing is horrid. eh, just dont like it.

i drive an altima 2.5s everyday. i never see the MPG estimated on the window sticker. the most i see in the city is 11, and on the highway was 15. 
Maxima can have the HID headlights. Alti? only on the se-r
3.5 is always better than 2.5.
maxima has much better options.


I was thinking the same things last month, if i had the money, which would i choose. i spent a week thinking about the differences, and started looking for a '99 subie imprezza RS. then remembered i had just bought a '55 chevy. so, no more cars for a bit.  


Brought to you by your friendly NISSAN parts counter n00b.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> i drive an altima 2.5s everyday. i never see the MPG estimated on the window sticker. the most i see in the city is 11, and on the highway was 15.


11 and 15?? does your gas pedal live on the floor? :jawdrop: My mom has a 2.5s and she gets about 19 in the city...and she drives faster than i do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those are some f'd up numbers. I've seen trucks get better numbers than that. I'd see what's wrong with your car and/or your driving style.

What does the WRX have to do with this? There isn't a stock Nissan that could take the WRX anyway. Nissan doesn't even have that class of car, in fact, you have to have an AWD, 4cyl turbo if you're going to try comparing yourself to a WRX or Evo.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> those are some f'd up numbers. I've seen trucks get better numbers than that. I'd see what's wrong with your car and/or your driving style.
> 
> What does the WRX have to do with this? There isn't a stock Nissan that could take the WRX anyway. Nissan doesn't even have that class of car, in fact, you have to have an AWD, 4cyl turbo if you're going to try comparing yourself to a WRX or Evo.


We have to baby these cars the managers get, as they are only demos and usually end up being sold as a "new" car. So, the most action these things see, is MAYBE 75 on the highway.

And NISSAN has a AWD, 4cyl turbo, WITH a TMIC for that matter, how ya like that thurr budday. We just didn't get that car. 

I can't complain about the gas mileage "in total". As in, and the end of a tank of gas. Never seen a tank go under 320 miles as of yet. But the computer still reads 10-14 in city or highway, no matter which car I drive.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> We have to baby these cars the managers get, as they are only demos and usually end up being sold as a "new" car. So, the most action these things see, is MAYBE 75 on the highway.
> 
> And NISSAN has a AWD, 4cyl turbo, WITH a TMIC for that matter, how ya like that thurr budday. We just didn't get that car.
> 
> I can't complain about the gas mileage "in total". As in, and the end of a tank of gas. Never seen a tank go under 320 miles as of yet. But the computer still reads 10-14 in city or highway, no matter which car I drive.


ok, then plz pull your GTi-R out of your back pocket and we'll see how it stacks up.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Maxima. Reasons to follow:
> 
> 
> Altima doesn't come in a 5-spd except for the 30+k se-r
> ...


Actually, when the 2002 Altima came out, you could get it with a 4-cyl/5-spd man. combo!


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

MAXIMA, nUFF SAID


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

mjd4277 said:


> Actually, when the 2002 Altima came out, you could get it with a 4-cyl/5-spd man. combo!


The 02 Altima also came with the 6 cyl/5 spd. I got one loaded with all the goodies...


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

MedfordMike said:


> Hello everyone I'm new here. I need advise on selecting my new automobile. Either the 2005 Maxima or Altima. I must tell you that I've never owned an import car before and I currently drive a Chrysler Concorde.
> 
> I like the looks of both cars and both are within my budget. I understand that the Altima is more 'sporty'. I enjoy a nice ride and a car that good on gas. I haven't driven either one as of yet as I hate pushy salesman. Plus a test drive of 10 mins. or so really doesn't do much for me.
> 
> ...


HEY, BOTH CARS WILL HAVE OUTSTANDING QUALITY, BUT I JUST LIKE THE BODYSTYLE OF THE ALTIMA BETTER; THE FRONT OF THE MAXIMA KINDA LOOKS LIKE A WHALE, FUNNY SHAPED. WITH MONEY NOT BEING A PROBLEM, I WOULD PICK AN ALTIMA S-ER, EXTREMELY SPORTY LOOKING BUT STILL AN ALTIMA, AND EVERYONES HEAD WILL TURN LOOKING AT YOU!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd take the Altima over the Maxima. I prefer the current Altima's design quite a lot more than I like the Maxima's design.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

only a month old... not bad compared to most n00bs.


----------

